
Neil Gaiman's comic book 'Sandman' returns after 25 years - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/25/showbiz/neil-gaiman-sandman-overture/index.html?hpt=hp_c3
======
TonyNib
I just finished American Gods by Gaiman. A pretty good book.

Not seen the Sandman comic before though - looks interesting.

